# couple of problems



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

When it rains, it pours. Couple of us went riding Saturday for the first time in a bout a month. Had 2 problems.
1. My Brute would not go into 4wd all day. Changed the dif. fluids a couple of weeks ago and it worked then, went out Sat. and NADA. The 2wd/4wd indicator did not blink or anything and would not switch to 4wd when I pushed the buttonand the front tires wouldnt turn. I dont know if it is even relevant, I don't know what this thing does, but the slonoid looking thing on the the side of the CVT cover, I believe that is the technical term for it, usually makes a clicking sound when I turn the bike off but it did not do that this time. Plan on looking it over this weekend but any advice on where to start would be helpfull.
2. One of the guys that went with us has a 660 Grizzly, not sure what year, 06 or newer. He got stuck in a mudhole and the bike cut off. We got him out and the bike fired right up but the belt was wet, so we drained it and got alot of mud and water out of it. Rode the rest of the day but his bike wouldnt go over about 25mph, had plenty of bottom end power but no top end. Got it home and took the CVT cover off and cleaned the pulleys and belt off. Fired it up and checked to see if the pulleys were constricting, the belt appeared to go up to the normal position, to the marks it left on the pulleys, but still no top end, no improvement at all. 
Any ideas on either problem would be helpfull and thanx in advance.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

1. check the fuse. power has been killed to the actuator system (controller, switch and actuators). this problem will be fuse related.

2. the clutch sheaves likely need deglazing. just think.. that belt was grinding away at the sheaves all the while lubricated with water and dirt. haha i guess u could call the mud a sanding agent.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

For your Brute problem it's probably your fuse box under the seat. After a lot of water/mud riding the fuses will lose continuity in your fuse box. There may be a how to on here but i just ended up splicing sealed fuse holders for each fuse in the box when i had the same problem.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Problem #1 is the fuse or corrosion in the fuse holder itself like mentioned above. I'd be willing to bet Phree's paycheck on it.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you talking about the small fuse box with the main fuse, EG Brake fuse and ACC fuse ( if so which one) or is the 4x4 fuse seperate from these. Sorry for the dumb ?'s, I think I need to get a manual!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

For just a few $$ you can get a manual right here. Subscribe and every manual we have is available to you. There's a few other benefits also. :bigok:


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Looked through the list but didnt see mine, only 2008's were for 750 and the 650 only 2005-2007 and I'm pretty sure that was for the 650sra.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep we dont have a 650i manual.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

If you can find one I'd more than happy to pay the $9, you can't beat that deal with a stick.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Just use the 05-07 750 manual everthing is the same


----------

